# Biketoberfest an Antique Bicycle Show & Swap Wood Dale IL.



## dj rudy k (Oct 14, 2019)

SUNDAY SEPT 20th  9th ANNUAL
 BIKETOBERFEST (Also a Car Show at the same time plenty of eye candy)

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND CAR SHOW !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDIVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00 AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:30
THIS IS AN OUT DOOR SWAP Part of a Car Show this year
 LOCATED AT The T-Wood Sports Club  1051 N Wood dale Rd Wood Dale IL
. Not in Carpentersville this fall sorry but just to much construction destruction going on at the moment IN THAT AREA will be back at Main Street next year. 
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy Kay  @ 224-587-6803


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 14, 2019)

September 20? You may need an edit Rudy. Don't want people showing up last month expecting to see some cool stuff.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 16, 2019)

DON'T MISS LAST SWAP MEET OF YEAR!!
WHO IS COMING?
I WILL VISIT!
WES


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 16, 2019)

Im going


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 20, 2019)

Picked up some decent schwinns today at the swap 
Nice weather and cool cars and bikes .... priceless 
Bob


----------



## dboi4u (Oct 25, 2019)

I missed out, but I wish that this particular show would of had more momentum as far as advertising to ensure a higher turnout! Next year I got all mixed up with dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

